# Powermac G4 Fan replacement



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

should be able to just swap out the 120 mm fan and screw in another - should be super easy ... check with NCIX [in Vancouver] about the quietest fans they sell. As for p/s fans ... not sure if they can be replaced ... probably can, just be careful, you have 120v coming in there.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## eekoe dezign (Mar 16, 2009)

*Powermac G4 Fan noises*

*Both of my fans in my Powermac G4 are making loud noises *and sound like they are trying to work by the noises getting 
louder then softer. 

I had it looked at by Apple and they said the Powersupply fan is making a grinding/squeeking noise along with the other fan (at the bottom of CPU) is making noises too. 

Can I replace the fans by hand? If so where do I go.

I paid only $100 for the computer itself 
Is it more cost effective to just get a new computer (since i need one)? 

*Please help! I am worried they will stop completely....and I have a lot of design work to do.*


----------

